

Apple pushes first ever automated security update to Mac users - infosecbuzz
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/23/us-apple-cybersecurity-idUSKBN0K108W20141223

======
lisper
So... Apple can update the software on my computer without my knowing about
it. Wonderful. What could possibly ever go wrong with that?

~~~
Turing_Machine
Compared to letting some 13 year old on the other side of the planet install
software on your computer without you knowing about it?

